# I am a bad ninja!



## Baytor (Sep 25, 2004)

http://www.entertheninja.com/ninja_fun/gbn_index.php

This site looks to be similar to real ultimate power, but it is kinda funny.  They have a test to determine if you are a good ninja or bad ninja.  I happen to be a bad ninja...
:ninja:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 25, 2004)

> Thanks for taking the test. After very careful study of the answers you have us, you seem to be a *good ninja*. It is important to follow the high roads on your journeys, and you seem to be getting pretty high. Good job.


 

My favorite part of the quiz....



> I'm a ninja for hire (aka Entrepraninja)


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2004)

i'm a good ninja evidently...

man...and bad ninja's always get the chicks


----------



## Baytor (Sep 25, 2004)

heh heh heh :ladysman: 

It's because we use our mind control for evil instead of good...I mean...we don't need mind control...we're just cool.:ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm a good ninja.  Must go tell rmcrobertson....


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 25, 2004)

It turns out I'm a good ninja, maybe it's because I brought beer to the test for everybody :ultracool


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm evidently a baaaaad ninja. I suppose that might have had something to do with my "stashing the gun for later use" and then using said gun on "that jerk that broke my perfectly good arrow". But hey I'm happy with the way I am :mp5:


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 26, 2004)

Silat Student said:
			
		

> I'm evidently a baaaaad ninja. I suppose that might have had something to do with my "stashing the gun for later use" and then using said gun on "that jerk that broke my perfectly good arrow". But hey I'm happy with the way I am :mp5:


 Hey! how come you got to be a "Bad Ninja?"  I picked those same answers and I got stuck with "good."


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 26, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Hey! how come you got to be a "Bad Ninja?" I picked those same answers and I got stuck with "good."


Me TOO!!!!  Same answers and i'm a "good ninja".  I thought choosing the all black attire would definiely get me "bad ninja", but alas, not so!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 26, 2004)

LOL well I used those answers and am a BAD ninja!  I hope that means bad as in good!     I'm sorry but I shot his sorry butt, hey he deserved it! :2pistols:


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2004)

i retook the quiz and became a bad ninja...y'all better watch out now!!!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 26, 2004)

It says I'm a "good" ninja,but I always prefer to "get stabby" whenever possible,even with my dates(don't have to call them the next day)


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay - here are the answers I gave:

 1   Assault melons
 2   Throw smoke bomb
 3   Sword - messy but fun
 4   part of cool clan
 5   hear me stab
 6   Black - blood don't show
 7   Not my problem
 8   Hop away
 9   Stash it
 10  Indiana Jones

 Got Good Ninja on both trys.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 26, 2004)

Good Ninja.....nuts.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 26, 2004)

To be a _bad _ninja you need to be a good samuari! :samurai:  


Assault various types of melons with awesome cutting power 
Stand your ground, pull out your sword and get stabby
Poison - No mess, but gets the job done 
I'm part of a cool clan
I am a samurai, just checking this site out for research on the enemy
Red. Red is cool. 
Throw down a smoke bomb, appearing completely naked when smoke clears, ready for lub
Stash it away, incase you need it later
Pull out the gun you stashed earlier and shoot him, Indiana Jones style.


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2004)

it all makes sense now


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 27, 2004)

So are we talking "bad" as in inferior, lacking in performance, or substandard; or "bad" as in evil, depraved, and incouragable; or "bad" as in "a bad person to tangle with?" or...never mind...being good sucks  :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> ...being good sucks  :ultracool


 I beg your pardon!


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 27, 2004)

Well I guess the test just captured the inner me. I'll haveta take it again so I can remember the answers.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 28, 2004)

"Evil will always win because good is dumb." -Dark Helmet  :jediduel:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2004)

I am a Bad Ninja.

But... well... I've known that for a long time.


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Sep 30, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> "Evil will always win because good is dumb." -Dark Helmet :jediduel:


LOL!!! hahaha
Some how it says that I am a good Ninja?! Well I guess I do have a pretty even mix of good and bad.
Heres my answers:
#1
Swing it at anything that moves around you.
#2
Stand your ground, pull out your sword and get stabby
#3
Sword-messy but fun
#4
Im a Ninja for hire (aka Entrepraninja)
#5
Im a Ninja hear me stab
#6
Black, blood doesn't show
#7
Cut the golfer's head off and party
#8
Kiss her gently on the forehead and hop away, roof-top to roof-top
#9
Stash it away, incase you need it later
#10
Pull out the gun you stashed earlier and shoot him, Indiana Jones Style


----------

